# Affordable Headbands / Sweatbands... Where Have You Gone?



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Many, many years ago, I bought a 3-pack of sweatbands from PerformanceBike.com that I love and wish I had more of (especially since I lost one). They're very simple strips of fabric that are soft, stretchy, comfortable, easy to clean, and do a good job of absorbing sweat so it doesn't get into my eyes. I'm guessing they're made out of CoolMax fabric or something similar.

Fast forward to today, I can't anything like them for sale anywhere. I broke down and decided to buy some of the Halo headband/sweatbands as they seems to be all there is these days. They are OK, but I think they're over-priced and too thick compared to my original bands. When I wear the Halo bands, my helmet suddenly feels overly tight and 'cause my head is apparently so big, I can't adjust my helmet to fit any looser. I don't have the same problem with the Performance bands. I'm also not a fan of the rubber "rain gutter" strip as that adds to the thickness of the sweatband and leaves a nice mark on your forehead 

So long story short, does anyone manufacturer simple cloth sweatbands anymore? 

Heck, I'm considering finding someone who knows how to sew (ur, my wife doesn't ) to just make me a couple... I just have to find a little bit of the right fabric. 

Attached is a picture of my two remaining bands which I hope to keep and cherish forever


----------



## HFroller (Aug 10, 2014)

PoorInRichfield said:


> So long story short, does anyone manufacturer simple cloth sweatbands anymore?


I have one made by Gore. About EUR 11 on Wiggle. Does the job. Not to thick.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

I use Sweatvac products, although I prefer their skull caps because when you pull on your helmet, the skull cap doesn't get pushed below the brow line.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Do either the Sweatvac or Gore headbands fit well on big heads? Apparently my head is big (or oddly shaped) and I'm leery of "one size fits all" headbands... hence like my bands that tie on my noggin'.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

Maybe this? I have some I got from voler some years back that are similar to the link below thin and tie in back.

http://www.voler.com/browse/product/li/1240422


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I sweat buckets, even when it's not hot. 

I've tried a *lot* of sweatband type products. I have to wear them to keep sweat out of my prescription sunglass lenses.

The only one that I've found that really works well for me is the Headsweats Coolmax Shorty.
Our Products - Menu - Cycling Styles - Shorty - Headsweats

I had fairly good success with a Pearl Izumi light fabric sweatband, but on the hotter days, it just didn't hold up as well as the Headsweats. They are also a tad tighter on my head than the Headsweats, but they'll do in a pinch.
Transfer Lite Headband | Pearlizumi


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions, guys! 

The Voler bands look like exactly what I was looking for... cheap and tie in the back for my large pumpkin head!

I'm very tempted to try something like the Headsweats Shorty... not only do they look like they'd do a good job of keeping sweat off my glasses, but they'd also keep bugs out of my hair! I swear I must be the only one on the planet that gets bugs (and bees!) in the vents on my helmet. I have one helmet that has mesh over the vents to help prevent that, but my newer helmet doesn't.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

One of the things I like about the shorty (besides that they fit my head perfectly), is that the additional material over the top of your head helps wick the sweat back and away from the brow area. For me, the bands that wrap around, but don't go over the top, tend to build up a lot of sweat in a small area. One tip of the head the wrong way, and sweat comes gushing out. 

The evidence for me that the Shorty works, is that little tail thing in the back is always soaked and dripping sweat. Sweat dripping off the back of the Shorty is MUCH preferred to having it gushing down into my face and onto my prescription sunglasses.


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

Sounds like you found a solution. It surprises me the Halo one does not work well for you. Unless you did not buy their tie-in-back version. I tied mine (I own two) with a good square knot about six years ago and never needed to re-do it, even thru countless launderings. The Halo stretches nicely and, while slightly thicker, soaks up the sweat well. My suggestion is to let the knot fall below your helmet adjustor. On longer or warmer rides, I carry the second one in my pocket to swap out mid-ride. Oh, and I dislike the mark the yellow band leaves, so I usually invert the band.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

fast ferd said:


> It surprises me the Halo one does not work well for you. Unless you did not buy their tie-in-back version.


My biggest issue with the Halo bands is the thickness of the band, especially when combined with the rubber rain gutter strip. This isn't a defect in the Halo, it's just an issue I have in that my helmet doesn't have much "wiggle room" in terms of being able to adjust it to a larger size (and my helmet is already the largest size available in the model I bought.) For whatever reason, the sweat bands I pictured in the original post don't make my head ache because they're a little thinner.

Anywho, on tonight's ride, another @#%%@ bug zoomed into one of the vents on my helmet and I could feel the critter crawling around on my head. I'm glad that whatever it was that it didn't sting me. Although this has nothing to do with sweat, it prompted me to order some of the Headsweat Shorty bands and see if I can live with having the entire top of my head covered... with the added benefit of keeping bugs out of my hair.

If the Shorty doesn't work, I think I'm going to order a pallet of those $6 Voler bands!


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

The Pearl Izumi headband is great, but it is on the small side - that is good for me.

An alternative I stumbled across. In the women's make-up section of the grocery store, they have a headband display. These are really cheap. They are not really strong. But they may work for some people. Since they are thin, they can be easier to use with your regular helmet than some other headbands and cycling specific doo-rags.

I bought a two-pack for $5 - I was able to find a two-pack where one was a block-design B/W, and the other solid red - so I can still be manly.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Another big yes for the Headsweats Coolmax Shorty. I never ride without it, hot or cold weather.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

I ordered 3 of the Headsweats Coolmax Shorty headbands and my opinions are mixed...

*The Good*

They work! I had to ride indoors last night because of rain, which means tons of sweat. I used the shorty headband which got drenched, but not a lick of it got in my eyes, so that's good. 

I was concerned that I might not like having a headband that covers my hair, but the shorty doesn't bother me at all and has the added benefit of keeping bugs out of my helmet and hair.

*The Bad*

As mentioned in my first post, I have a big noggin (60cm) which is a problem for the shorty. When I took the shorty off after my first ride (a 2 hour ride for 40 miles), I had deep, red lines across my forehead from the seems on the inside of the headband. It took over 2 hours before the marks disappeared! I tried stretching-out the headband, which essentially means breaking a bunch of the stitching, which seems to help a little. I also wore the shorty inside-out and that seemed to help a little.

It's therefore my opinion that Headsweats should make a larger version of the shorty because "one size fits all" almost never does.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Headsweats has something called the 'Classic' that is similar in that it covers the top of your head, but no elastic. It has ties in the back. I've used them with great success as well, although the shortly fits me perfectly, and I like it better without the knot in the back.

From the sounds of things, it will be perfect for you.

Our Products - Menu - Cycling Styles - Classic - Headsweats

They are a little cheaper on Amazon, especially if you don't mind the colorful ones 

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=headsweats+classic

Edit: Also, I've noticed there are two different weights of the Shorty. I have one that is dark gray, and has a black paisly print on it. It's decidedly heavier fabric, and thicker sweatband material, and it fits me too tight. The lighter weight ones fit me perfectly.

Also, I'm a little surprised they work so well indoors for you. Where they really shine is outdoors when there is airflow moving over the top of them to pull the sweat off the back.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I noticed Nashbar has some of the classics discounted...

Headsweats CoolMax Classic Headband - Discontinued Style


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

Your helmet could be the source of your problem. I wear a large Giro Ionas for my round-shaped 60cm noggin, and it leaves me plenty of adjustment to allow for thick skullcaps. Probably two skullcaps.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Migen21 said:


> Also, I'm a little surprised they work so well indoors for you. Where they really shine is outdoors when there is airflow moving over the top of them to pull the sweat off the back.


Mother Nature seems to be making-up for all the rain we didn't get this summer, so I've ridden indoors a few times the past few weeks (Zwift!) As it turns-out, my Headsweats Shorties work _better_ than my normal headbands for indoor training. On my indoor ride last night, I used one of my old headbands and half way through my ride I was getting sweat in my eyes. That doesn't happen with the Shorties. 

Now that I've stretched the bajeebers out of the Shorties I bought and wear them inside-out, I don't end-up with the sharp dents in my head from the seams.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

FYI...

I used the Headsweats Shorties while riding indoors and apparently it's not a good idea. I was wondering why my faces was "beet red" after my training session, which normally doesn't happen. I think the fact that the Shorty covers my head, keeping heat from escaping, caused my melon to get too hot(?) When I wear normal headbands, I don't seem to get such a read face.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Get a portable AC =)

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

Old thread, but thought I'd add.

I too was amazed at how hard it was to find good old fashioned sweat bands. I ended up finding white ones at Walmart for a few bucks, and then Fox (the suspension company) had some retro/heritage ones in a 3 pack (one head, two wrist) that were 40% off back around Black Friday. 

They make indoor training so much better.


----------

